# Planning to move to Mexico !!!



## mjayeshkumar (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi All,

I am from India, working as an Senior Export Analyst for an American company for past 3-4 years. Myself and my friend are planning to move to Mexico (Monterry/ Mexico city / any other city). Please advice on the procedures involved, best way to get a Job there and about Job opportunites. Also, i would be very glad if anyone can refer good job consultancy/ portals in Mexico who can provide assistance in getting us a Job as well as Work visa. I have heard that there is vast opportunity for foregin skilled workers in Mexico.

Your comments, suggestions and advice will be very helpful.

Thanks,
Jayesh


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

mjayeshkumar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am from India, working as an Senior Export Analyst for an American company for past 3-4 years. Myself and my friend are planning to move to Mexico (Monterry/ Mexico city / any other city). Please advice on the procedures involved, best way to get a Job there and about Job opportunites. Also, i would be very glad if anyone can refer good job consultancy/ portals in Mexico who can provide assistance in getting us a Job as well as Work visa. I have heard that there is vast opportunity for foregin skilled workers in Mexico.
> 
> ...


I don't want to burst your bubble.

I would highly recommend you go through existing multinational companies at this time and see if you can get something. That's the way my American cousin was able to get his job down here and he worked in an executive position (whereas if he had stayed in the U.S. he might not have had the same high level position). However, that was many, many years ago when opportunities were brighter.

I know people in the export business, and I can tell you it is a very common area and those jobs are almost entirely filled by Mexicans. Even if you were able to get in with a smaller company in the export business, the immigration department may be very reluctant to approve your visa given the high number of Mexicans in this area that could do this position.


----------



## mjayeshkumar (Apr 13, 2009)

Rodrigo84 said:


> I don't want to burst your bubble.
> 
> I would highly recommend you go through existing multinational companies at this time and see if you can get something. That's the way my American cousin was able to get his job down here and he worked in an executive position (whereas if he had stayed in the U.S. he might not have had the same high level position). However, that was many, many years ago when opportunities were brighter.
> 
> I know people in the export business, and I can tell you it is a very common area and those jobs are almost entirely filled by Mexicans. Even if you were able to get in with a smaller company in the export business, the immigration department may be very reluctant to approve your visa given the high number of Mexicans in this area that could do this position.


Thanks Rodrigo.

I am also open to jobs in other domain (Any reference will help) . Does Information Technology has a good scope..like Oracle DBA. What is the best way to move on there.

It has been my long lasting dream to be in Mexico and i don't want to live it unfulfilled. so will try my best.

Jayesh


----------



## DonBlanco8 (Mar 19, 2009)

mjayeshkumar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am from India, working as an Senior Export Analyst for an American company for past 3-4 years. Myself and my friend are planning to move to Mexico (Monterry/ Mexico city / any other city). Please advice on the procedures involved, best way to get a Job there and about Job opportunites. Also, i would be very glad if anyone can refer good job consultancy/ portals in Mexico who can provide assistance in getting us a Job as well as Work visa. I have heard that there is vast opportunity for foregin skilled workers in Mexico.
> 
> ...


I think it will be very difficult to find work in the way you've described. Instead, you should be thinking in terms of starting your own consultancy company in Mexico (and using your links to outsource the work to India). I've seen friends in Guadalajara successfully do the same thing in the IT field, although they have fluency in spanish, which is a good asset here.

Plan a trip to Mexico on an FMT visa and investigate - You might be surprised to find that teaching hindi privately is an option, to help with your income while living in Mexico.

DonB


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The fact is that millions of Mexicans have trouble finding work in Mexico, even the highly educated and bilingual. Mexico's immigration policy is designed to protect them from foreign competition. So, the advice given above is appropriate; it is best to work through international companies which will transfer you to Mexico and assist you in obtaining the required working permissions on your visa. You may also come as a tourist for up to 180 days to explore, but beyond that, you will need an FM3 visa and that will require proving foreign income/resources in order to stay in Mexico.


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

mjayeshkumar said:


> Thanks Rodrigo.
> 
> I am also open to jobs in other domain (Any reference will help) . Does Information Technology has a good scope..like Oracle DBA. What is the best way to move on there.
> 
> ...



IT is very tough to do. I had a friend not too long, an American, who did IT consultation at a multinational company (had his own business) and did well for awhile, but then the company found a Mexican that could do relatively the same job for cheaper and he went back to the U.S. There are so many IT consultants here already and the businesses here are driven by the now poor economy. I knew of a guy who is the IT guy at a small business firm that earns $400 USD a month, and he's fortunate to have his job, because there is so much competition. I know IT analysts at multinational companies (sorry the connections aren't there anymore for me to help), that were pulling 300,000 pesos or about $30,000 USD and the directors were raking in maybe 50,000 USD a year, but that was many years ago when the economy was a bit better.

I remember seeing Oracle's office there in Mexico City and it isn't large as I had to drop off some things for a friend in the same building.

A lot of Mexican companies don't even bother trying to hire foreigners anymore, but my American cousin had the background/education that was second to none and he spoke fluent Spanish.

The only way I see it happening is if you can connect with a multinational company. One recruiting group that a lot of the multinational companies use there is Korn Ferry (they are worldwide) and their Mexican office might be able to help you.


----------



## mexijo (Apr 4, 2009)

Do you speak Spanish? Have you been to Mexico before? Come here on a tourist visa and check the situation.


----------



## mjayeshkumar (Apr 13, 2009)

mexijo said:


> Do you speak Spanish? Have you been to Mexico before? Come here on a tourist visa and check the situation.


No, I don't speak spanish but very fluent in English.

Since there is no Mexico consulate in India, can we get tourist visa on arrival or should we get it before arrival and What is the best time to visit Mexico ?

Also, I need some suggestions, which is good and safe city to stay, how much does the hotels charge for a day and facilities available, what is the kind of food available and the nearest Airport.

Any other information which may be helpful.


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

mjayeshkumar said:


> No, I don't speak spanish but very fluent in English.
> 
> Since there is no Mexico consulate in India, can we get tourist visa on arrival or should we get it before arrival and What is the best time to visit Mexico ?
> 
> ...


I found this, Embajada de México en India - SRE

This is kind of a poor translation to English, Translated version of http://www.sre.gob.mx/acerca/directorio/embajadas/india.htm

According to information I found here, Ministry of Foreign Affairs

for India you would need to get the visa, known as an FMT, ahead of time through the group above. Generally, coming via plane you get 30 days, but as I understand it, you could request a longer period of time.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Be sure to have sufficient funds to return; If you only have a one-way ticket you will come under suspicion. You may also require other documents for intermediate countries, if any. Check with the airline you will use.


----------

